# GK interest check...sort of



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Greeting my fellow roleplayers!

So, a while back I threw up a recruitment thread for a Grey Knight RP that received 0 interest, which was disheartening because Grey Knights are one of the only armies I know well enough to feel like I could confidently GM an RP about them. However, I'm not sure whether that was because the RP sub-section was going through one of it's low-interest phases or because I'm the only one who thinks roleplaying as a Grey Knight would be cool and fun.

So, simple question; if I put the recruitment thread up again, would anyone be interested? And if not, please say. At least then I know that I need to research some other army well enough to attempt an RP instead of flogging a dead horse k:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Grey Knights can certainly be interesting characters to RP if Space Marines are your thing- I'd offer up myself for a player but I don't want to stretch myself across too many RPs. 

As it is, I'm sure there are some others who love Grey Knights.


----------



## Gavoon (Sep 26, 2013)

I would not be interested in any way, I'm not a huge fan of space marines, but Grey Knights I HATE. Why? Matt Ward, that is why.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd be interested mate, I don't know much about GK as things stand (I've just read the emperor's gift.) It's fun to learn new things though.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not interested in RPing the 40k universe as a marine of any stripe.

It's not that I dislike GK - I have a 5000pt army of them started in 3rd ed. I just don't think there's that much opportunity to roleplay outside of "slay the deviant" and "For the emprah"


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I submitted a character to that last thread...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Grey Knights sadly aren't my cup of tea so to speak. As hated as they are i'm more of a tau fan myself. when i first came here i think i tried a tau rp.... didn't go so well so i started researching guard and space marines.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i would give it a try :grin: however i dont know jack shit about GK. I agree with Kaiden It would be a fun new learning experience


----------



## HonorableMan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd do it, most likely. Grey Knights are pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Interested? Yes

Able to partake? Sadly no, I've got too much going on now as it is


----------

